# 2009 UPC Fixture Count for Mercantile Occupancy



## leothebuilder (Jun 16, 2017)

Just wanted to make sure if I read this correct.
I have a mercantile occupancy with a total of 64 occupants, that makes for 32 males and 32 females.
Table 4-1 for Retail says 1:1-100 for males (1 toilet fixture for the first 100 males)
and 1:1-25 for females (1 toilet fixture for the first 25 females)
Having 32 female occupants I would need 2 toilet fixtures for females.
Am I reading this correct. (seems way too many in my humble opinion)


----------



## north star (Jun 17, 2017)

*& ~ & ~ &*

Yes, ...you are reading it correctly !
Also, refer to Section 412.5.1.

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## mark handler (Jun 17, 2017)

Note
The Later editions have altered the women's count lower


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 19, 2017)

IPC not as restrictive as the UPC in regards to potty parity.


----------



## leothebuilder (Jun 19, 2017)

north star said:


> *& ~ & ~ &*
> 
> Yes, ...you are reading it correctly !
> Also, refer to Section 412.5.1.
> ...


Thank you for confirming


----------



## leothebuilder (Jun 19, 2017)

mark handler said:


> Note
> The Later editions have altered the women's count lower



There sure is a need to revisit these fixture requirements.
When I see that for Office buildings the count for female toilets starts at 3 that appears ridiculous to me.
Even taking into account 412.3 that allows an exception for occupancies of less than 1,500 s.f. this still over the top in my humble opinion.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 19, 2017)

There are more and more women in the workplace every day.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 19, 2017)

leothebuilder said:


> There sure is a need to revisit these fixture requirements.
> When I see that for Office buildings the count for female toilets starts at 3 that appears ridiculous to me.
> Even taking into account 412.3 that allows an exception for occupancies of less than 1,500 s.f. this still over the top in my humble opinion.


They Have, update to the 2015UPC


----------



## leothebuilder (Jun 19, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> There are more and more women in the workplace every day.


I agree. But imagine an office space of 1,600 s.f. That accounts for 16 occupants, 8 male and 8 female.
The 2009 UPC would require 1 toilet plus 1 urinal for male and 3 female toilet fixtures.

The 2009 IBC only requires 1 male and 1 female toilet which appears adequate to me considering the office use of such a space.


----------

